# SnoMo Oil



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

Just bought 80's vintage Tundra LT. Previous owners removed oil injection system and went with premix gas/oil. I'm good with that, however, what is the best oil to use? Can I use the same oil I mix for my chainsaws and or for my outboard?
Tx Jerry


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

As the sled is vintage I would use the outboard oil as it is cheaper per gallon than the chainsaw oil. Either way you are safe on that sled.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I was told by my FIL who is a very VERY smart man, that amsoil will be good to use. You can use just about any injection oil for premix, but you can't use premix oil with injection.


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

Crazy Axe said:


> I was told by my FIL who is a very VERY smart man, that amsoil will be good to use. You can use just about any injection oil for premix, but you can't use premix oil with injection.


Correct, but the Tundra listed above has the oil injection removed, and its a air cooled model as well,that is why I said either will be ok. Keeping with the same oil is best, as you learn the requiements of your "brand" of oil and how to get the most out of it.


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks All,
All the info agrees with everything I have learned. I eventually went to local Skidoo dealer and bought factory premix oil, which was different than the oil injection type. Relatively expensive(who would have thought!), but it just feels better to go with manufacturers recommendation.
Thanks again.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Some oil's can be used either way (inj/pre-mix) but todays oil's are very much different than the one's that were around when that sled was built. AMSOIL Interceptor is a very good and highly recommended synthetic oil for pre-mix applications. Currently for all my air cooled 2 cycle engines (Snowmobile, Chainsaws, Weedwackers, Leaf Blowers and Lawnmowers) I am using KLOTZ Techniplate TC-W3 at about a 45:1 mix (*3 oz per gal.) with very good results.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Some oil's can be used either way (inj/pre-mix) but todays oil's are very much different than the one's that were around when that sled was built. AMSOIL Interceptor is a very good and highly recommended synthetic oil for pre-mix applications. Currently for all my air cooled 2 cycle engines (Snowmobile, Chainsaws, Weedwackers, Leaf Blowers and Lawnmowers) I am using KLOTZ Techniplate TC-W3 at about a 45:1 mix (*3 oz per gal.) with very good results.


I run Amsoil in everything I have. I even keep a quart on the night stand! Nothing beats the smell of KLOTZ though.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Snocross418 said:


> I run Amsoil in everything I have. I even keep a quart on the night stand! Nothing beats the smell of KLOTZ though.


I love the smell of Klotz in the morning! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

